# I bought some cigars....



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Here are the cigars that showed up in the mail this week...

10 5 Vegas Limitada 2009 Cigar.com Daily $24










10 Nica Libre Torpedos Cigar.com Daily $24










20 Camacho Corojo Limited 08/22 (Torpedos) Joe Jam $90










10 Padilla Habano Artisan Joe Jam $50


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pickup Nick, I jumped on the 5 Vegas and the Nica Libra! Great deals :tu


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

very nice bro. enjoy


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice, all solid deals too


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

thos Padilla habano artisans look freaking amazing! ive got to get my hands on some of those!!!
those camachos look pretty tasty as well.
Enjoy brother


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

They all look Fantastic!!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, I think that is more then some, great haul!


----------



## rlupojr (Jul 27, 2009)

Very cool. I love how they do that design! How do those taste?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

wow, nice haul!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

great haul I'm going to pick up some of these Padilla Artisans as well.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

how are the nica libras?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Havent smoked any of the Nica Libres yet... been wanting to and definitely the Padillas too but I like cigars to sit a few weeks in my humis before I smoke them but as soon as I do I'll let ya know!


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

WOW , I wonder how in the heck they made and rolled those wrappers , please report back on how they smoke and taste :nod:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Some...????? ahaha wow man those Padillas are absolutely beautiful! Grats on a great pickup!


----------



## kxz (Jul 30, 2009)

i kinda regret not getting those artisans =(!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice haul! Those artisans look cool. Hope they taste as good as they look!


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

those are some fabulous and unique smokes you got there....Enjoy!


----------

